# canning with tahini as an ingredient?



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to experiment with what I'd like to call "hummus in a jar." We eat a lot of hummus and I want to be able to can up all the ingredients together, but I am unsure of the safety of tahini.

My recipe calls for 6 Tbs of tahini per quart of garbanzos. I can't seem to find information on this, though I imagine peanut butter-containing foods might be similar.

Anybody know if this is safe? There's also a small amount of olive oil in my recipe though from what I understand this will not be safe.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Per the current guidelines, tahini can't be safely incorporated into any recipe prior to canning because of the sesame oil it contains. However, it is easily added after the jar of garbanzos is opened. Same with the olive oil. Please keep in mind that fats and oils in a recipe will quickly insulate any bacteria and prevent the processing heat from killing them.

And since the garbanzos cannot be pureed prior to canning anyway, you'd be doing that after opening the canned beans so it is easy to just add the remaining olive oil, garlic, salt, etc. ingredients at that time. Just make up your tahini ahead of time and freeze it in a small container then use it a tablespoon at a time as needed.

I hope this is of help to you.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I just can the chick peas (garbanzos). Then I put it all in the food processor and make it when we are ready to eat. I never make it with tahini as it's not available locally at a reasonable price. We make this about once a week for lunch, yum!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I just can the chick peas (garbanzos). Then I put it all in the food processor and make it when we are ready to eat. I never make it with tahini as it's not available locally at a reasonable price. We make this about once a week for lunch, yum!


If you have access to sesame seeds, you can make tahini.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

sorry so late on this but thank you! That's kinda what I thought. I also can't find tahini locally and just used up the last of my stored stuff so I'll be trying making it now.


----------

